# ENP Camping Trip



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I haven't been down there since the hurricane. But I always left my boat and trailer at the place next to the ramp in Choko. I think it is Outdoor Resorts. But it is like $10 a night. I love both Mormon and New Turkey. I think New Turkey is easier to get your boat to the water when the tide is out because it is kind of deep right off the beach.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Have you seen what else is closed. The page that had that on the website isn't up anymore. What about Broad River and Camp Lonesome?


----------



## RatherBeOnTheWater (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks like broad river and lonesome are closed too. Only beach sites are open in the north half of the park.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Outdoor Resorts has been open. $20.00 ramp fee, not sure if overnight parking is included. No fuel at Outdoor resorts. The above ground tank ended up across the bay. The docks are fine.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

talk to Kenny Brown at choko ramp store/ Outdoor Resorts he'll keep your vehicle safe for a fee and ive used him lots of times with no worries.
i go to new turkey key often and you can fish from shore either in the pass for bigger fish or walk out the back and wade onto the oyster bars.
ive been there several times and never moved the boat for 5 night treks.
3 nights there and 2 @ turkey key which is nice also.
if you go during the negative low tides wading can be the bomb!

better outside over the chickees >> campfires/ less bugs/ fresh breeze.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

You are going to run the inside to come back out and go to Mormon or New Turkey? Why?
I was on New Turkey couple weekends ago. Launch at Outdoor Resorts and don't worry. $20 ramp fee and $10 a night parking. Resident raccoon at New Turkey is hungry. Watch the tides! You don't want to wake up to a boat that is high and dry. Bring in your own firewood!!! Oh and the porta potty that was there is gone. Not that it was useful anyways, so bring a shovel. 
Fishing was off the chart!!! Double digit snook 3 days in a row, all on artis and it was blowing 10-20.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

What,you actually paid Kenny this time?


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

only when we camp!


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

BTK!


----------



## HighComb394 (Nov 11, 2018)

Do you like to camp in the wild? If you are looking for a place to stay at Oregon Coast hiking trail, it's the best one I know: http://compassroseportorford.com/ I really liked it.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

The only open and safest place for your hauling rig will be Kenny's place as stated on here your stuff will be safe there. Enjoy, my favorite place to be still ( kinda) old Florida still nothing like 20 years ago down there though, I miss the days of minimal boats and blame fn gps's they are the devil.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I just finished camping all last week in the park. Never saw any other campers. No kayakers either. I only saw a handful of guides. Since it was self permitting and there was no one camping, we could change camp sites with the weather. Started at Rodgers River Chickee, then when the wind got so bad, moved to Lostman's 5. And then over to Watson's Place for 2 days.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Padre said:


> I just finished camping all last week in the park. Never saw any other campers. No kayakers either. I only saw a handful of guides. Since it was self permitting and there was no one camping, we could change camp sites with the weather. Started at Rodgers River Chickee, then when the wind got so bad, moved to Lostman's 5. And then over to Watson's Place for 2 days.


How were the skeeters at Watson's place? Fyi there use to be a big gator in the old retention pond on the camp site. How was the fishing?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> How were the skeeters at Watson's place? Fyi there use to be a big gator in the old retention pond on the camp site. How was the fishing?


The skeeters weren't bad at Watson's except the night after the Thunderstorms came through in the afternoon, Thursday. Just had to keep the Thermacell around you and once the sun set, it wasn't too bad. Didn't see the gator there but saw them everywhere else. Saw a croc too. First time I have seen one on that side. Over on the Rodgers River. Fishing was good. Snook everywhere. It is safe to say that the snooks have rebounded very well. Only saw one redfish.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As of today they re-open (hopefully...). I’d call the visitor’s center during business hours and ask - either today or tomorrow. (305) 242-7700

Post up what they say (if anyone answers...).


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> As of today they re-open (hopefully...). I’d call the visitor’s center during business hours and ask - either today or tomorrow. (305) 242-7700
> 
> Post up what they say (if anyone answers...).


Oh, and I have to say on Tuesday, for my first time ever, I saw rangers back in the park. They pulled up to us on Rodgers River Chickee. They were making the rounds to empty all the crappers, which I have to say was pretty nice to stop somewhere to use the bathroom and they were all clean.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> As of today they re-open (hopefully...). I’d call the visitor’s center during business hours and ask - either today or tomorrow. (305) 242-7700
> 
> Post up what they say (if anyone answers...).


Which station?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

There’s only one Visitors station on the right just before you come in the main gate on the road down to Flamingo... If anyone knows what’s going on they should...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> There’s only one Visitors station on the right just before you come in the main gate on the road down to Flamingo... If anyone knows what’s going on they should...


I meant Flamingo or Everglades City.


----------

